# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Prada fashion show S/S 2019 during Milan Fashion Week 20.09.2018 x



## brian69 (22 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## gugolplex (22 Sep. 2018)

:thx: Danke für die pics! :thumbup:


----------



## syriaplanum (23 Sep. 2018)

da lässt Sie aber tief blicken


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2018)

das Oberteil ist nicht schlecht


----------



## HolaGericom (16 Dez. 2018)

WoW - Danke !


----------

